# Plug-Ins für PSP



## Dunsti (29. Juli 2001)

Hi,

ich hab auf einer PC-Welt-CD diverse Plugins, die angeblich für PS und auch für PSP funktionieren sollen.
In der Beschreibung steht aber leider nur beschrieben, wie man diese im Photoshop installiert.

Wie mache ich das in PSP ?

zur Info: es handelt sich dabei um mehrere .8BF-Dateien.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## mir (29. Juli 2001)

*http://thepluginsite.com/products/picopro/*

hi dunsti!
Ich denke, der Plugin Commander ist das was Du benötigst! Zumindest beim Suchen mit Plugin +konvertieren kam ich darauf...
Schaus Dir mal an. 



Ade
Guido


----------



## Dunsti (29. Juli 2001)

schade, aber auf der Seite funzt so gut wie gar nix mehr ... gibt's noch andere Quellen für den Plugin-Commander?

trotzdem thx 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## mir (29. Juli 2001)

na, dann halt dieser 
http://thepluginsite.com/products/picopro/download.htm

ach, vergiss ma schnell!
nimm diesen hier:
http://www.winsite.com/cgi-bin/dload/18/win95/misc/PiCo15Light.exe

gibts auch beim computerchannel.de/download .....


Ade
Guido


----------



## Dunsti (29. Juli 2001)

danke, aber ich hab gefunden nach was ich gesucht hatte:

unter Datei->Programmeinstellungen kann man den Pfad für die Plugins angeben ... der war falsch.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## mir (30. Juli 2001)

...was also heisst, das Du .8bf - Dateien direkt als PlugIns verwenden kannst ?

PC-Welt 11/2000 ?

Ade
Guido


----------



## Dunsti (31. Juli 2001)

Ja, kannst Du! 

die .8BF-Dateien einfach in ein Verzeichnis "Plug-Ins" (o.ä.) entpacken, und in PSP den korrekten Pfad einstellen (unter Datei->Einstellungen->Datei-Speicherpositionen dann auf Lasche "Plug-In Filter). Dann ist in dem Menü "Effekte" unten ein neuer Menüpunkt "Plug-in Filter", wo Du diese auswählen kannst.

ja, aus der PC-Welt 11/2000.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

